# foto schärfen



## KoC (13. Juni 2004)

*foto scherfen*

Ich versuche seit tagen das Foto unten scherfer zu stellen, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht.Kann sich das mal einer angucken ob man dieses Foto noch scherfer stellen kann


Hier


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Juni 2004)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht mir das Photo ein wenig verwackelt aus, was das Sch*ä*rfen schwerer machen dürfte.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein nettes Tutorial über "Unscharf Maskieren" im Hinterkopf. Eventuell finde ich es noch


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

Hi KoC,

selbst das erwähnte Tutorial wird wohl nicht das Ergebnis bringen, welches Du dir erhoffst.
Dieses Bild ist in der Tat erheblich verwackelt und wohl auch ohne Verwacklung unscharf (nicht richtig scharfgestellt). 
Dazu kommt noch ein recht nettes Rauschen welches beim Scharfzeichnen noch verstärkt wird.
Mit ein wenig Übung und viel Geduld könnte man wohl etwas mehr rausholen aber Wunder vollbringen kann selbst Photoshop nicht.

Davon abgesehen könntest Du aber deinen Wortschatz schärfen

Schliesslich kommt schärfen von Scharf und nicht von Scherf..... ;-)


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juni 2004)

Man kann den Hintergrund und die groben Sachen schon noch schärfen, aber mit details wie z.B. im Gesicht ist imo nichts zu machen.
Gruß


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von acid.rain _
> * z.B. im Gesicht ist imo nichts zu machen.
> *



genau das ist ihm wichtig, befürchte ich....


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Ich denke mal an den Konturen am Rand wäre mit dem Reperaturpinsel noch was machbar, immerhin sind diese momentan doppelt und wenn man einfach die äußere Kontur nimmt und alles dieser anpasst sähe das Bild nicht mehr so verschwommen aus, aber am Gesicht...da wüsste ich leider auch keine Lösung...außer vielleicht eine Fotomontage mit einem anderen Bild, wobei dann nachher gar nichts mehr echt an diesem Bild ist und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der Sinn eines Fotos *gg*

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## NetPerformance (13. Juni 2004)

Hu 

Habe auch mein Bestes versucht ..  da ist nicht viel zu machen  :/

hier 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Juni 2004)

Ich hab gerade mal auf die Schnelle nen kleinen Teil gemacht und finde das es so schon sehr viel besser aussieht, weil das verschwommene doch sehr stört. Vielleicht hilft es ja weiter...

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Joh (15. Juni 2004)

Gibts auch ein nettes Tool dafür:  NIK Sharpener


----------



## DerBerliner (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Joh _
> *Gibts auch ein nettes Tool dafür:  NIK Sharpener
> 
> *



stimmt schon, ist allerdings nichts anderes als Unscharf maskieren, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das UserInterface als Quasi-Wizard daherkommt. Sprich, wo keine Information ist kann auch NIK keine "dazuerfinden"


----------



## Joh (15. Juni 2004)

Hast ja recht! Ist halt einfach praktisch!


----------



## DerBerliner (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Joh _
> *Ist halt einfach praktisch!
> *



Unbestritten, ich wollte halt nur verhindern, dass sich jemand dieses geniale Tool zulegt und dann entäuscht ist weil er Wunder erwartet hat. (Sowas soll ja bei PlugIns schon vorgekommen sein.)


----------



## Consti (15. Juni 2004)

Man kann das Tool doch sicherlich vorher einmal testen um dann zu schauen ,ob es einem gefällt oder ob man soetwas auch mit ein Paar Handgriffen (in diesen FAll Mausbewegungen) hinbekommt und es am Ende u. U. auch besser aussieht als wenn NIK dat macht!

Werde mir mal eine Demo suchen!


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Juni 2004)

Warum denn in die Ferne schweifen, wenn der liebe lightbox aus unserem
Forum zu diesem Thema schon die perfekte Lösung parat hat...

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials72158.html


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Blumen, Mythos 

Was ich auch noch ganz ganz mächtig ans Herz legen kann ist die Software "Neat Image".
http://www.neatimage.com

Das dürfte die mit viel Abstand beste ergänzende Software sein für die Bearbeitung
von Fotos. Der Blick lohnt sich, versprochen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Senfdose (16. Juni 2004)

letztendlich macht Software die Konturen scharf aber wenn die Information im Bild an sich nicht da ist, wie die das verschwommene Gesicht von dem Jungen! Macht die beste Software auch nichts draus, ich denk mal darum ging es  eigentlich! Fazit Pixel sind Pixel. 
und Neat Image entfernt nur das Digitalkamera typische Rauschen aber nicht die Unschärfe! 
Das ganze auf Deutsch ein Bild was verwackelt oder noch deutscher beschissen fotografiert ist die korrigiert die beste Software nicht.

Gruss Senf


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Juni 2004)

Anbei: Im neuen DOCMA gibt´s einen riesen Workshop zum Thema "Schärfen".


----------



## Senfdose (16. Juni 2004)

hab heut schon den ganzen Tag in den Briefkasten gelinst war aber noch keine Docma drinn.


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Juni 2004)

extracuriosity, meinst du etwa die April/Juni Ausgabe mit dem Thema "Plug-ins zum Rausch-Entstören und Gestalten" ?


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

also das neue Docma erscheint Morgen beschäftigt sich mit digital Nachschärfen.
Extra hat Recht !


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Juni 2004)

Ich hab die aktuelle Ausgabe schon gestern (16.06.) gekauft, als ich auf gut Glück mal im Bahnhofskiosk reingeschaut habe.


----------

